# Guess whos back?!



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I am back, sitting here on this computer with a bird on my shoulder! Say "hi" GeeGee!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi GeeGee :clap:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY!!! Hi GeeGee!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

GeeGee! Welcome back! Yo! Yo!


----------



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi! Welcome back!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi GeeGee!!


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, I still miss Elgee, but atleast GeeGee is coming along. Now I need to figure a way to get him so isn't terrified of my hands. I have tried everything, he's clever at avoiding them, I even tried target stick training, the only thing he would keep an eye on was the hand holding it, ya know!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Try my taming advice and this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't stick my hand in his cage at all, he's brave enough that he maneuvers around my hand by climbing around it on the cage lol. I decided to take it slow, he still remembers all that time I spent training Elgee, and likely is just resisting what he's seen. I'm gonna try pressing my hands on either side of the cage for 10 or 15 minutes in the morning and in the evening, I'll keep doing this till he learns that my hands are not threatening to him, then start the target training and trust exercises with him. 

Thanks, ya know!


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I decided to play a game with him today, I put a piece of millet in the palm of my left hand, let GeeGee, sat down in my chair with the open palm on my lap and then watched what happend. he came over to my shoulder as usual, then started looking down at the millet in my hand, he kept making his way down my shirt toward it, getting closer and closer before loosing his wits and flying off. I think this might actually work for GeeGee, ya know!


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I've made a lot of progress with GeeGee, he's slowly facing his fear of my hands as evident by the fact that he's now perching on my forearms and wrists while I play on the x-box.

I think that if I keep that up for another week just to be safe I can start the trust exercises with him.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha thats a new way for taming


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I think its cause of the fact that its something new to him, my x-box was in my younger brothers possession for a few months before I got it back, now he likes to watch me play while attempting to tap buttons on the controller lol


----------

